# Udder Delight on St. Thomas



## Numismatist (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone know if this is still in business?  I heard a rumor that the milk plant next door was closing and thought it might affect them.

We LOVE getting the best milkshakes in the world there! 

Anyone been recently?


----------



## Gerie (Sep 25, 2010)

We were there about a month ago.  Shakes as wonderful as ever.  One of my friends who lives on island heard that the ladies who work there actually bought the stand from St. Thomas Dairy and will continue making those delicious frosty concoctions.  My favorite is a Jack and Jill with a banana in it.  Mmmmm.


----------



## Ted15 (Oct 8, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> Anyone know if this is still in business?  I heard a rumor that the milk plant next door was closing and thought it might affect them.
> 
> We LOVE getting the best milkshakes in the world there!
> 
> Anyone been recently?



Stopped twice the week of 18-25 Sept.  Great shakes, one of the highlights of the island.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 8, 2010)

What is the address for Udder Delight?


----------



## Ted15 (Oct 8, 2010)

riverdees05 said:


> What is the address for Udder Delight?



On the road out of Megans Bay, dairy is on your left at a big curve, you can't miss it.  Has a parking lot.  Have found that most roads on St. Thomas are not named, you can always ask a local for directions.


----------

